# Today's Fishing



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We started trolling south of the Oriskany and headed SW to the blue water. After a few minutes with lines in we choked on a Wahoo. 2 More hours go by with our Wahoo fishing and a nice YFT is on one of the smaller Zoruri Bonita baits. It took a while to get him to the boat and it was at least a 50 pounder. Fingered the wind on and the damn welded ring on the ball bearing swivel breaks..!! I wish we had a harpoon..!!

Nothing much on the troll so we stop and get one nice Amberjack and a bonus 40 lb. Cobia.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn! You don't see one breaking like that very often. Those days happen unfortunately but at least you got out to the blue water and still brought back some nice fish


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Damn! You don't see one breaking like that very often. Those days happen unfortunately but at least you got out to the blue water and still brought back some nice fish


 
Chris it was a heart breaker for sure. Especially when the fish is "right there" ready to gaff.

The Cobia was caught with the rainbow colored 10 oz. Squidtail Lure made over your way.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

That sux! Might want to send a picture of the lure in an email to manufactor. Who knows, may get a replacement if you make a stink.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang sucks about the yft. How was the grass situation? Last week in that area it was pretty scattered and there was a lot of line clearing going on.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The grass is mess closer to the edge now. Any further south and it cleared up. No lines have formed. From the Oriskany to the 131 and further west was clear.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report and least you came home with something. Had the same thing happen to me on a Braid marauder. Sent it back to Braid and they welded on a new ring and hook. Would definitely suggest sending it back so they know how the quality of their products stand up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

OM That sounds like something that would happen to me. Sorry to hear it but at least you brought a couple in. I would have never thought that would have broke!!

You'll get him next time.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Dammit man! I hate that a good sized sickle fin was lost at the boat


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Max drag was set at 13 lbs. It must have been a bad weld on the ring. Next time I'm bringing my Tuna spreaders to use on top..!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for posting, part of the fishing game I guess...a bit frustrating though but there is always another time.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sorry to hear about the YFT getting away but nice cobe and AJ.


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

One of my favorite lures....now going to ck all the rings on mine.Thanks for the report.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good report. Sorry to hear about the Yellowfin. 

Best to check these 'high wobble' types lures every two hours or so. Now we have one story of a YoZuri and one of a Braid Marauder failing at the same point. The welds on the Maruaders look more suspect than those on the YoZuri. (Braid has a lot of rough flux look and feel at the weld). At 13 lbs. of drag, that just should not have happened. My suspicion is a situation of WEAR failures rather than a catastrophic weld failure. If you take both those lures out and hang them from a hook and start putting scale pressure on them, they are not going to fail with even 50 lbs of drag on them. The weld always causes a low spot or a high spot on the ring and I suspect this is a place that the ring 'indexes' on the adjacent hardware whether it is the hook or the swivel. These lures go through so many oscillations in a minute, imagine how many they go through in an hour. Checking them often, for wear, is the only thing I can suggest as a preventative.


----------

